# How to cut exhisting flooring in the doorway



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Fein Multimaster: http://www.feinus.com/


----------



## kkase (Feb 23, 2008)

jjpar said:


> My master bedroom has hardwood flooring that runs thru a doorway and continues into a dressing room with no threshold separating the two. I am using this dressing room area for a bathroom remodel thus doubling the bathroom size. I have to remove the wood flooring that is in the dressing room in order to lay the new bathroom tile. I need advice on cutting the wood flooring in the doorway(between bedroom and dressing room) so that I can transition the new tile and wood flooring in the bedroom. To be clear, the wood flooring runs perpendicular to and thru the doorway walls and the boards are of random length. Any and all suggestions appreciated.:no:


I am dealing with the exact same situation. I have hardwood running perpendicular through a doorway connecting a foyer and powder room. I am remodeling the powder room and I want to put tile on the floor. I've only solved part of the problem so far (the easy part!). First, I cut a spare piece of hardwood to the width of the threshold and wedged it in to use it as a straightedge. Second, I adjusted the cutting depth of the blade on a circular saw to equal the depth of two hardwood planks. Then, I set the blade against the straightedge and cut across the threshold as close to the edges of the doorway as the saw would allow. What I am dealing with now is the 2 to 3 boards on either side of the doorway that the circular saw could not cut. I've tried several things to little avail. I will next try a chisel. If you have solved this problem, I would love to hear from you!


----------



## jjpar (Jan 20, 2008)

*Reply to Thread*

I solved the problem easily, but it was an expensive solution. I cut a piece of wood, laid it jamb to jamb in the doorway as a guide, then cut the flooring with a Fein Multimaster using their "E" blade. The tool cost me about $300 with shipping, but it provided a smooth cut. I had originally planned to sell the tool on ebay, once I complete the project, but liked it so much that I'm keeping it for other projects. Sorry that I can't offer a low cost solution. If you will be installing a piece of threshold then maybe , with lots of labor, a pull saw could be used to finish the cuts. Good luck to you, James


----------



## kkase (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks James. I saw the post on that tool and I was tempted. I managed to get the rest of the hardwood out this evening, but mostly by brute force. Before forcing it, I used a small bit and drilled holes very close together along where I wanted the cut line to be to perforate the planks. That seemed to do the trick, but it was neither fast nor easy. I might have to look into a Fein Multimaster for future projects! Kate


----------



## terri_and_jj (Feb 24, 2008)

for $10 - $15 you can get a tool made just for this, called a floor chisel. a few whacks with a hammer and you are all set. There is a company call Hard Cap that makes one with a big red safety cap, cost a few dollars more, but your hands will thank you later!


----------



## What have I done (May 28, 2006)

*heres what i do*








use a biscuit joiner and straightedge to cut into the flooring where the repair is needed. finish off cut with a chisel. works great! fast and cheap!


----------



## tediam (Oct 17, 2011)

*HFT Is The Bomb!*

I bought a Harbor Freight tool that does the same thing Fein's does, looks a lot like it, too. According to the HFT flyer I have they are $39.99 with their coupon. Believe me, you can't go wrong with HFT, regardless what the boneheads say about them. If you don't like your purchase - get a refund. Simple as that. I really find it hard to believe, a tool that does basically the same thing, costs over $75.


----------



## Sephora (Apr 13, 2009)

tediam said:


> I bought a Harbor Freight tool that does the same thing Fein's does, looks a lot like it, too. According to the HFT flyer I have they are $39.99 with their coupon. Believe me, you can't go wrong with HFT, regardless what the boneheads say about them. If you don't like your purchase - get a refund. Simple as that. I really find it hard to believe, a tool that does basically the same thing, costs over $75.


Just picked up the Bosch MutiTool for $159...still pricey but I wonder if it will outlast your HFT.


----------

